# Recent BMX bikes Ive finished and found!



## bikesnbuses (Dec 5, 2015)

Some of these came off ebay a couple off CL...Enjoy!
1987 GT PFT; All original except wheelset I built,chain and NOS tires





1986 16" GT Jr Performer got this in a trade,assuming a re-powder,150 MM GT power series cranks!




1986 CW California Freestyler in OG paint;NOS tires,grips,seat




And I picked this up yesterday ,1975 Huffy Thunder Road,complete uncleaned/detailed..(I just hosed it off to get the dirt dust off)


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2015)

My coworker had a Thunder Road as a kid! All his family could afford was that tank of a BMX bike. He remembers racing that thing at a local BMX track. Poor kid could hardly get any air as hard as his little legs pumped those pedals.


----------



## dave429 (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice Bikes! I'm working on an 87 Gt PFT currently. I have one complete bike and one team model frame and forks. Can't decide which one I want to build. The complete is White and The team model is Blue.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 16, 2016)

UPDATE!
Got my Oct 1982 24" cruiser finished..(still needs cleaning/adjustments) and my replica Premier Torker team helmet done..


----------



## j@mes (Mar 24, 2016)

Where did you find the tires and grips for the cw? I'm working on one currently. I'm not to the small parts just yet but I could use those eventually.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 24, 2016)

Man those colors take me back to my teenage years.


----------



## Dham (Mar 26, 2016)

1978 Mongoose Motomag and 1984 Mongoose Californian


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 26, 2016)

The AME grips are newer ones,easy to find..I have a set of nice old correct bubble font grips if youre interested ($25 shipped)..But the tires... I actually scored 2 sets off of ebay..They with screenprinted logo(for different bike)which came off pretty easy..Sold the extra set a while ago,sorry


----------

